# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Ultra contouring !!

## Dylano

Hallo,
Een aantal jaren geleden heb ik een lipo aan buik en maag laten doen en was daar zeer tevreden over, een hele tijd later verschenen er op mijn buik lelijke bobbels. Eerst vond ik het niet zo'n probleem met kleren aan zag het er mooi plat uit. Nu gaat het me steeds meer irriteren en nu heb ik de pro beauty clinic in Mechelen ontdekt waar ze lipo's zonder operatie uitvoeren. Dit zou iets voor mij kunnen zijn, want een echte lipo daar begin ik nooit meer aan, ik ben 7 weken hartstikke ziek geweest. Helaas is er bijna niets op internet over te vinden zoals ervaringen enz......... Maar in ieder geval heb ik nu een afspraak voor volgende week zaterdag voor een consult. Ik heb hier wel gelezen dat er meer mensen zijn die hier wat over willen weten, dus ik hou jullie op de hoogte. Mijn man gaat ook mee, want die heeft last van borstontwikkeling en hij krijgt dat gewoon niet weg, in de zomer met een t-shirt ziet dat er gewoon niet uit. Ik ben zeer benieuwd! 
Groeten Dylano

----------


## esclani

wat toevallig zeg! Ik wou net naar die kliniek in mechelen toe; alleen de kosten houden me nog een beetje tegen, de afstand en de onduidelijkhied hoe vaak je nou eigenlijk moet. Vind het fantastisch dat je je ervaringen wilt delen, en ben heel benieuwd!
Groetjes en succes zaterdag!

----------


## Lady

Ook namens mij veel succes.
Hoop dat het erg mooi gaat worden!

----------


## Dylano

Afgelopen zaterdag ben ik dus geweest, nou ik ben een heel stuk wijzer. Om voor een dergelijke behandeling in aanmerking te komen moet je minsten een vetlaag van 3 cm hebben, dus als je dat kunt pakken een dubbel laagje van 1,5 cm. Ik heb op mijn maag/buik bijna geen vet meer en daardoor heb ik nu bobbels. Destijds is er bij de Lipo te veel vet weggehaald en met name aan de oppervlakte het was beter als ze wat dieper waren gegaan aldus de arts in Mechelen. Dit is te wijten aan de ervaring van de chirurg zij hij. Hij kan dus niets voor mij doen.  :Frown:  Hij vond de bobbels trouwens wel meevallen en met kleding aan is mijn buik superplat en hij vond eigenlijk dat ik niet moest overdrijven. ik leg me er nu bij neer er is immers niets aan te doen. Ik weet nu wel hoe het komt, eerst dacht ik is het nog wat vet of is het vocht? Ik dacht ook dat het kwam omdat ik te lang gewacht had met lymfedrainage maar het is dus iets anders. Ik ben destijds bij Linea Esthetica in Brussel geweest. Omdat er toen heel veel vet verwijderd is te veel in verhouding met mijn gewicht enz... ben ik waarschijnlijk die 7 weken zo ziek geweest. Ik ga in ieder geval nog wel fff een berichtje sturen naar Brussel, daar schiet ik natuurlijk niets mee op maar ik wil ze het toch wel laten weten ik ben toen geholpen door een amerikaanse arts en zijn naam ben ik kwijt maar iedereen was er lovend over destijds . 
Groeten, Dylano

----------


## san1974

Dylano,Wat voor soort lipo heb je destijds gehad?gr sandra

----------


## Dylano

Het was een zgn liposculptuur met hele dunne canules, dunne buisjes zeg maar.

----------


## san1974

Oh okee ik heb okt en nov 2005 en april 2006 3 liposculpture`s ondergaan ,de vibrosound liposculptuur,een veilige methode en er word niks beschadigd enz,daarom deze vraag,dank je wel en suc6 met alles

----------


## Robert G

Beste san1974,
Ik heb een afspraak op 8 september staan voor een liposculptuur in Brussel.
Waar heb je jou vibrasound laten doen? En heb ik het goed begrepen dat ze dit doen zonder incisies te hoeven maken?

RG

----------


## san1974

> Beste san1974,
> Ik heb een afspraak op 8 september staan voor een liposculptuur in Brussel.
> Waar heb je jou vibrasound laten doen? En heb ik het goed begrepen dat ze dit doen zonder incisies te hoeven maken?
> 
> RG


Hoi Hoi Dat is spannend zeg....ik wens je dan ook veel sucses ermee en hoop iets van je te horen hoe het is gegaan?vibrosound is wel met incisies van 2mm en je ziet er niks meer van ....
Ik ben in kiliek CE te Rdam geholpen...
http://liposculptuur.punt.nl
gr sandra

----------


## Robert G

Bedankt voor de snelle reactie.

RG

----------

